# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  Heart Touching Inspiring Quotes About Life......................

## Bluehacks

*Famous Quote #1 
People are just about as happy as they make up their minds to be.
Abraham Lincoln
-------------------------------------------


Famous Quote #2
Everyone has problems, some are just better at hiding them.
Unknown
-------------------------------------------


Famous Quote #3
If we did all the things that we are capable of doing, we would literally astound ourselves.
Thomas Edison
-------------------------------------------


Famous Quote #4
Life is 10% what happens to us and 90% how we react to it.
Dennis P. Kimbro
-------------------------------------------


Famous Quote #5
Sometimes your joy is the source of your smile, but sometimes your smile can be the source of your joy.
Thich Nhat Hahn
-------------------------------------------


Famous Quote #6
Life is not lost by dying; life is lost minute by minute, day by dragging day, in all the thousand small uncaring ways.
Stephen Vincent Benét
-------------------------------------------


Famous Quote #7
Only by going too far can one possibly find out how far one can go.
Jon dyer
-------------------------------------------


Famous Quote #8
People only see what they are prepared to see.
Ralph Waldo Emerson
-------------------------------------------


Famous Quote #9
Don't be afraid to fail because only through failure do you learn to succeed.
Unknown
-------------------------------------------


Famous Quote #10
It's true that we don't know what we've got until we lose it, but it's also true that we don't know what we've been missing until it arrives.
-------------------------------------------


Famous Quote #11 
Learn from the mistakes of others.
You can't live long enough to make them all yourself
Unknown
-------------------------------------------


Famous Quote #12 
The tongue weighs practically nothing,
But so few people can hold it.
-------------------------------------------


Famous Quote #13 
It takes only a minute to get a crush on someone, an hour to like someone, and a day to love someone- but it takes a lifetime to forget someone.
-------------------------------------------


Famous Quote #14 
Always put yourself in the other's shoes. If you feel that it hurts you, it probably hurts the person too.

-------------------------------------------


Famous Quote #15 
The happiest of people don't necessarily have the best of everything they just make the most of everything that comes along their way.
-------------------------------------------


Famous Quote #16 
Many people will walk in and out or your life,
But only true friends will leave footprints in your heart
-------------------------------------------


Famous Quote #17 
To handle yourself, use your head, To handle others, use your heart.
-------------------------------------------


Famous Quote #18 
He who loses money, loses much; He who loses a friend, loses more; He who loses faith, loses all.
-------------------------------------------


Famous Quote #19 
If someone betrays you once, it's his fault.
If he betrays you twice, it's your fault.
-------------------------------------------


Famous Quote #20 
God Gives every bird it's food,
But he does not throw it into it's nest.*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Nice quotes  :Smile:

----------


## Bluehacks

please provide me some reps...lol

thanks for replying

----------


## Omar

Wow Very nice Quotes

Nice sahring Keep Goign  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Good Quotes Hardik  :Smile: 

Keep sharing good stuff bro.

----------


## RAHEN

Wonderful post - thoughtful reading
reps and rating done.

thanks 4 sharing

----------


## Atlantic

Nice going..thanx for sharing!!!

----------


## unexpected

Very Nice.....

----------


## Bluehacks

Thanks for replying 

thanks rahen for adding reps

----------


## ryma

It takes only a minute to get a crush on someone, an hour to like someone, and a day to love someone- but it takes a lifetime to forget someone.

very nice quotes, bluehacks..thanx 4 sharing :Big Grin:

----------


## rikki_punjabi

really it heart touching one.. looking 4 more gd ones frm u

----------


## Bluehacks

thanks for replying..

thanks for everything

----------


## spotlesssoul

Famous Quote #15
The happiest of people don't necessarily have the best of everything they just make the most of everything that comes along their way.

God Job bro  :Smile:

----------


## Bluehacks

thanks for replying..

----------


## Kainaat

nice sharing:-)

----------


## Bluehacks

I love your replies~!

----------


## LuiTsean

you may come to ones life forever but can't go away forever...do u know why...bcoz atleast u will be in his\her mind forever.....

thx...nis sharin buddy......surely added reps

----------


## Bluehacks

thanks mate...

----------


## friendlygal786

very touching...each quote is wisely said and makes u think. thanx for sharing

----------


## shubha :)

*life*




> Nice quotes


liVE liFE to D fullEST.....coZ It Z ONLY 1..!

----------


## Tulip

Great quotes guys.

Welcome to DT Shubha =)

----------


## ishdeep

very nice..thanks for sharing

----------


## harrylee

Thease is so beutiful Qutoes. I like it so much this type of your comment give inspiration and positive attitude and live life this thing are very important. Life is beutiful gift of god some time in some situation we frustrate that time this type of your comment really help full when we remember it. This type comment saw new way of life.

----------


## Tulip

Thank you harrylee. Keep visiting us =)

----------


## novidat

quote 9 is nice

----------


## novidat

well my best quoute is 15

----------


## temp246

when life gives you lemons, make lemonade, just pee in the lemonade and serve it the world.

----------


## nomansland

Two is one, one is none.

----------

